# Help with dark spots and freckles



## OctoberViolet (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello fellow Speckrettes,

I'm hoping someone out there can assist me and recommend some good (not too expensive) products that will help me get rid of some dark spots and freckles on my face and chest. I've tried almost everything, but to no avail. I heard that using retinol-a is suppose to be good, but am having a hard time finding it.

Help!


----------



## FuuHouhouji (Nov 28, 2015)

Freckles are a form of photodamage that is genetically determine. The easiest way to deal with freckles is prevention so the first step is daily use of SPF even if you are not going to be outside to prevent new ones (and if you have a daughter make her use it, she will get freckles as easy as you if she doesn't prevent them) 

Now on the bad side: freckles are almost imposible to get rid off. The pigment that forms the freckles is very deep in the skin (is not like hyperpigmentation that is more superficial) so there is no over the counter product that would help with them because they are too deep in the skin. Vitamine C, niacinamide and any form of retinol are good to even out skintone and may help with your dark spots but would do anything with the freckles.

The only topical thing that MAY help with freckles is retinoic acid. But retinoic acid is a drug that needs a prescription. It may help to make your freckles less noticeable and also helps with collagen production, so is a great skincare product. But you would need to go to a dermatologist for it. 

To really do something about freckles you need a treatment that works deep in the skin. The only thing I know that helps are some forms of lasers (medical grade lasers) in several sesions. You would need a dermatologist to evaluate and decide if you are a good candidate. 

Sadly there is nothing inexpensive that can help with freckles, for dark spots any product with niacinamide/retinol or vitamine C may help. Missha Time revolution night repair has niacinamide and a retinol and it works ok for me (it has a retail price of 49 dlls but it get on sale pretty often; right know is 29.40) Skin and tonics has a great review of this product (and in general has great recomendations of products for hyperpigmentation because the blogger has a lot of problems because of acne)


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 29, 2015)

For dark spots, chemical exfoliation can help. Look for something with glycolic acid in it; it's an AHA that's good for dark spots and whatnot. First Aid Beauty's Facial Radiance Pads contain it, along with lactic acid, in small doses ($30 for 60 pads); super easy to use. Another option would be Pixi's Glow Tonic, which has 5% glycolic acid ($15 for 100ml at Target; $29 for a larger bottle on pixibeauty.com).

Whichever one you choose, you'd use it after cleansing but before moisturizing.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you ladies!


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist (Sep 21, 2016)

OctoberViolet said:


> dark spots and freckles on my face and chest.



I would suggest you don’t use creams for freckles. Creams enhance freckles. They are not the permanent cure.  I will suggest you natural tip for freckles.
Things you need:


•	3 table spoon  Rose water
•	3 table spoon  Lemon juice


Take a bowl. Mix rose water with lemon juice and apply it on the face. After 10 minutes, wash your face with warm water. Use this technique for 3 months. You will get freckle free skin.


----------

